# Oxford cloth boxer shorts



## CactusMark (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking to get some oxford cloth boxers. So far I've seen that Brooks, Press, O'Connell's, Mercer, and Land's End, and possibly CEGO sell them. I'm looking for blue ones.

It seems that Mercers get good reviews around here, but they are most expensive. I'm less inclined to go with Mercer at this point because they are described as pinpoint rather than traditional oxford cloth, they also happen to be $25/pair.

O'Connell's seem like they'd be nice, especially since they are made in the US and there's that $50 off $100 thing going on now. Only problem is that I've seen no reviews of them on the forum thus far.

Brooks' and Press' offerings seem to be of about the same quality based on the reviews here with Press possibly getting a slight edge. One issue here is that they are both imported, but I do have a couple of other pair from Brooks made of a different fabric, and I like the fit, especially the single piece in the back.

I've seen that some have written here about Land's End, but that they generally same to be considered not on the same level as Brooks.

Another option would be the Brooks outlet aka the "346" brand. Aside from sizing difference from numbered sized to S-M-L-XL, does anyone know of a difference between them?

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought a half dozen pair of the Brooks Brothers Country Club boxers during a big clearance sale last fall at 70% off. I've been very pleased with them. Of course, when I need more, I'll still wait for them to be 25% off (or a friends & family type sale with the Brooks Card or the AAAC card).


----------



## Ed13 (Mar 18, 2005)

You didn't mention the Ralph Lauren oxford boxers. I would not recommend them. I purchased 2 pairs about a year ago and the waistband in the first pair fell out after about 5 washings and the second pair is starting to fall apart after about a dozen washings (all on a delicate cycle).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been well pleased with Brooks for years, though the last set was made from short staple cotton that was rougher and less pliable than in the past. Good construction and high quality waist band.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I like the Brooks classic waist sized oxford cloth ones. The LE aren't quite as nice.

The BB other ones (not oxford, S,M,L sized ones) are fine, but no better than LE, unless they are on clearance minus a % discount.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I've always liked BB's boxers especially as their waistbands are the most comfortable I've worn. (If the waistband isn't comfortable I don't care what the rest of it is like.) Of all the ones I've had over the years, only two pairs ever seemed to be a problem and BB replaced them for me. Overall, they are my favorites.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I really like the BB oxford cloth. I would stay away from the 346 boxers. I have purchased some and found them to be of inferior quality.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

My vote is Brooks. Wait for the semi annual sale, though.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd go with the Brooks. The Press boxers are too tight in the thigh. I'm not built like Mike Tyson either. I'm also not crazy about the self-fabric waistband on Press'.


----------



## aen (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm happy to vouch for CEGO's OCBS


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

Go with the O'Connell's. You won't be disappointed, especially with the sale they've got going. The construction is solid and they're made in the USA unlikely many of the others now, including Brooks.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ed13 said:


> You didn't mention the Ralph Lauren oxford boxers. I would not recommend them.


I found them to be cut smaller in the leg than the Brooks. Because of this, the ones I have don't get worn much so I can't comment on the durability.


----------



## J.S.T (Apr 15, 2009)

Go for O'Connells. They have a covered waistband. HATE boxers that have exposed elastic.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Brooks Brothers highly recommended; I've been wearing their Oxford cloth boxers for years, our 16-year-old son has been wearing them since sometime in middle school.

Between the two of us, we have had to return one pair to the store because of elastic fraying--Ms Megan Drew cheerfully replaced the item. 

Oxford does wear much better than broadcloth...

FWIW.

hbs


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Brooks Brothers, non-346 line, during the semi-annual sale. Buy 6 or more pairs, less than $12 a pop.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

BB, Press and Polo have all lasted as long as could have expected. But BB has been the best for me. Press seems to fit a little tighter around waist, but still ok.


----------



## smets (Sep 22, 2006)

how long do your brooks boxers usually last you? I've bought about 7 pairs 3 years ago and almost all of them have started fraying and tearing at the seams..


----------



## MWhisler (Oct 4, 2008)

Thought I'd mention www.cityboxers.com They give you a number of choices on fabric and rise/inseam fit. I haven't tried any of the broadcloth fabric but I can say the construction on the square cloth is top notch and they have lasted 4-5 years.


----------



## JetBridge (Dec 14, 2008)

Press has good quality Oxford boxers. Any recommendations for full-cut boxers with covered waistbands? (Besides O'Connell's or BB Country Club?)


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I bought some OC boxers from Mercer and Sons and from O'Connells a few years back. They are very similar and they are holding up well. They're considerably beefier that the BB, whose bands are not nearly as sturdy as in the past.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

I recently ordered from them... they offered to make just one of three pairs I ordered as a 'test pair' so I could make any adjustments for the rest of the order. They take their boxers very seriously! Looking forward to them.



MWhisler said:


> Thought I'd mention www.cityboxers.com They give you a number of choices on fabric and rise/inseam fit. I haven't tried any of the broadcloth fabric but I can say the construction on the square cloth is top notch and they have lasted 4-5 years.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Mercers are dynamite. David will make some out of oxford cloth. Brooks are made in China now; a deal breaker for me. Press ones with covered waist bands are very nice, slimmer than Mercers. Maus and Hoffman Sea Island ones are dynamite too.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

smets said:


> how long do your brooks boxers usually last you? I've bought about 7 pairs 3 years ago and almost all of them have started fraying and tearing at the seams..


If these 7 comprise your collection and are all you wear, then 3 years in they've each been worn and (hopefully) laundered once a week, for 156 wearings. That's pretty durable in my opinion. If they are only a portion of your underwear collection then obviously the math changes.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got several pairs of Lands End boxers that I bought over twenty years ago, wear them regularly, and they're still serviceable. Brooks Bros are nowhere nearly as well made. The elastic stretches out within 35 washings. That is not good quality.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

It appears that the quality of the Brooks Brothers boxer has deteriorated : https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Trad...var_MB00087_Color=BLUE&contentpos=4&cgid=0226


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

My Brooks have started to wear too after 3 years, but for that matter, so have my BB OCBDs. I'm going to give these a shot whenever I need to aquire some more:

https://mobile.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101558

Quality seemed close to that of the old RL oxford boxers and during a buy 1 get 3 sale, they could be quite a bargain.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> My Brooks have started to wear too after 3 years, but for that matter, so have my BB OCBDs. I'm going to give these a shot whenever I need to aquire some more:
> 
> https://mobile.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101558
> 
> Quality seemed close to that of the old RL oxford boxers and during a buy 1 get 3 sale, they could be quite a bargain.


I will buy them when they go on sale. Thanks.

The boxers that were bought from Nordstrom and given to me are terribly uncomfortable...


----------

